# Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern



## dasbasti (2. Februar 2017)

*Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Hey Leute,
ich habe ein z10pe d8 asus geschenkt bekommen mit 2 corsair h115. Leider drehen die Lüfter immer auf 100% egal was ich im Bios bei cpu1&cpu2 fan einstelle. Die Corsair Software kann ich nicht benutzen, weil ich nur einen usb 2.0 stecker frei hätte. Woran kann das liegen, dass die BIOS Einstellungen vom CPU Fan überhaupt keinen Effekt haben?


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Wenn du nen 3 Pin Lüfi an nen PWM Header hängst und im UEFI nicht von PWM auf DC stellen kannst, dann musst du mit permanent 100% Drehzahl laufen, da 3 Pin Lüfis nix mit nem PWM Signal anfangen können. Wenn du jedoch PWM Lüfis dran hast, dann müssen die sich auch theoretisch problemlos regeln lassen. Und zu dem USB Problem, da gibt es gaaaaanz simple Lösungen: einfach diesen oder diesen holen, schon hast du mehr Header für USB. Wobei ich es schon bissel armseelig find, wenn ein Dual CPU Brett nur einen USB Header hat (ok, hat dafür glaubs 2x USB 3.0 intern, ist aber dennoch mager).


----------



## dasbasti (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz? Die standart Corsair Lüfter sind doch PWM? Ich habe von der Pumpe das Steuerungskabel am CPU FAN 1 und 2, aber nichts ändert sich durch die Bios Einstellung.


----------



## Chimera (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Nun, Corsair ist da halt eh so bissel eigen, denn die Lüfis werden ja am Link angeschlossen und dann über das Link geregelt. Das Kabel von der Pumpe zum CPU_FAN ist, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, für die Pumpe. Denn bei den Corsair Modellen mit Corsair Link kann man ja Pumpe UND Lüfis regeln, nur eben über die Software. Wen ndu sie ohne Software regeln willst, darfst du die Lüfis nicht an der Pumpe anschliessen, sondern musst sie direkt an dem Fan Header (so wie man es z.B. auch bei der Silent Loop machen muss). Wenn man mal ins Manual guckt, sieht man ja auch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da steht es ja auch noch, dass der Anschluss für die Pumpe ist und nicht die Lüfis regelt. Wie gesagt, ohne Corsair Link wirst du wohl die Lüfios separat anschliessen müssen. Und selbst mit Corsair Link weiss ich nicht mal, ob du da dann auch noch über das UEFI Einfluss auf die Lüfis nehmen kannst oder dies explizit nur über die Corsair Software geht.


----------



## dasbasti (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Gut zu wissen, ich dachte schon mein Mainboard hat einen Tick  Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine Anwendung für die Kiste finden...

Kann man überhaupt 2 Kühlungen mit Link steuern?


----------



## Chimera (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Ob es über die Software geht, ist ne gute Frage. Am besten erstellst du mal nen Thread im Corsair-Bereich und fragst Bluebeard, ob es möglich ist oder nicht. Theoretisch sollt es gehen, ist jedenfalls bei der CAM Software von NZXT so. Da hat ein kollege seine Kraken X61 zusammen mit dem Hybridkühler Kraken G10 über die CAM Software geregelt, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die CAM eben eh viel ausgereifter find als die Corsair Link Software (vorallem dünkt es mich, dass sie in den vergangenen Monaten deutlich weniger Bugs aufwies). Ist aber eh Geschmackssache


----------



## dasbasti (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Corsair H115 Lüfter steuern*

Also ich habe einfach beide USB Kabel auf einen USB2.0 internen Header umgeklemmt. Damit brauche ich keinen Adapter. Die 2 Kühlungen lassen sich sehr gut gemeinsam mit der Link software steuern, funktioniert alles super


----------

